

Twitter suspends British journalist critical of NBC's Olympics coverage - trevin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/30/twitter-suspends-guy-adams-account-nbc?newsfeed=true

======
mtgx
The moment I saw this I wanted to say "It has begun...", but then I realized
that Twitter started this trend of arbitrary censorship quite a while back,
and I think it's only going to accelerate from here.

